# The United States and Cuba agreed on Wednesday to restore diplomatic ties



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

The United States and Cuba agreed on Wednesday to restore diplomatic ties that Washington severed more than 50 years ago, and President Barack Obama called for an end to the long economic embargo against its old Cold War enemy.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/12/17/us-cuba-usa-gross-idUSKBN0JV1H520141217

Not good for us, as experts telling that trips to Cuba's resorts will increase by 20-30%...

Nor sure it will also benefit Cuba,


> Obama said Cuba still needed to enact economic reforms and uphold human rights among other changes


as US friendly Caribbean countries like Haiti, Dominican, Jamaica and many others live much worse than Cubans... who at least have free health system (and very good one) and education

Hopefully Congress will block this agreement


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I was just about to post this same topic.

Is Cuba going to get flooded with American tourists? Oh God, no...


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

james4beach said:


> I was just about to post this same topic.
> 
> Is Cuba going to get flooded with American tourists? Oh God, no...


I'd prefer that next President will be Republican and Cuba will stay "US FREE"! Don't want Cube again to be American brothel!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm currently working in the US. I wonder if it's now legal to bring Cuban cigars into the US? I have a good stash of them back home in Canada and I'd love to bring some back with me after Christmas when I return to work.

This article seems to say I can now bring up to $100 of Cuban cigars into the USA
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money...ars-legal-obama-trade-normalization/20535041/

Exciting...


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I think this thread should be moved to the financial section of the forum for an interesting discussion.

Restoring diplomatic ties was only a matter of time. I don't imagine Russia is happy with the announcement, considering the purpose of Putin's visit to Cuba last summer. In fact, I read that Russia was using Cuba for what I don't have time now to discuss. 

*Why Russia and Cuba Are [were] Partying Like It's 1962*
http://www.newsweek.com/2014/08/22/russia-and-cuba-get-back-bed-each-other-263924.html

Another amigo that can't be too happy is Maduro [Venezuela].


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> I think this thread should be moved to the financial section of the forum for an interesting discussion.


Of course, this is all financial...as KOL says : _It's all about the money, all of the time_.

I don't have time to discuss whole thing right now (rushing to wrap up work things before the holidays), but just in brief:

- Major setback for the Democ-rats in recent election from the Cuban vote bank.
- US hopes to win offshore drilling rights
- US Health Care cartel is now eyeing countries with socialized health care like Cuba & UK (privatizing NHS), after completely fleecing the US to the bone, thanks to Obamacare
- Obama's one thing to show for his second term in office


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

gibor said:


> Nor sure it will also benefit Cuba,
> as US friendly Caribbean countries like Haiti, Dominican, Jamaica and many others live much worse than Cubans... who at least have free health system (and very good one) and education


Cuba has great education system but not health care, you can't have great health care if even the most basic supplies are not available, it's also debatable if the standard of living of Dominicans and Jamaicans is worse, I would disagree. On the other hand there are Cayman Islands and others, so there is a ray of hope, although very dim one as the history would indicate.

I hope the best for Cubans, although I imagine the future will be pretty tumultuous once Castro Bros are gone.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> Major setback for the Democ-rats in recent election from the Cuban vote bank.


i will take issue with this harold, though i admit i am not entirely certain what you are saying

it's easy to assume that this will hurt the dems in florida, a key and _somewhat_ purple (ish?) state but there is a large bloc of young people (and a lot of resent cuban emigrees and even older people) who don't share the antipathy toward castro and the regime

i think this might well turn out to be a draw or even a plus for the democrats

the gop is already looking stupid and flatfooted with their commentary over the last 24 hours

its about time to get this done and move on and i think people recognize this


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The Cuban embargo has been on for so long.............the reason it is there is long forgotten.

To punish the Cubans for seizing the casinos and property from Sam "Sam the Cigar" Giancana and the Mafia...............wasn't it ?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

sags said:


> The Cuban embargo has been on for so long.............the reason it is there is long forgotten.
> 
> To punish the Cubans for seizing the casinos and property from Sam "Sam the Cigar" Giancana and the Mafia...............wasn't it ?


That what I meant  used to be American brothel...and "seizing the casinos" gave real boost to Las Vegas development...



> Cuba has great education system but not health care, you can't have great health care if even the most basic supplies are not available, it's also debatable if the standard of living of Dominicans and Jamaicans is worse, I would disagree. On the other hand there are Cayman Islands and others


First of all you cannot compare 10 million population of Cuba with "midget" islands like Caymans or Grenada with population around 50,000...
I'm pretty sure that Cuba's standard of living is higher than in Dominican or Jamaica, also incomparable less crime... if you go out of resorts in Dominican or Jamaica , you will see it also....
Regarding Health care.... just check World Health Organization Ranking; The World’s Health Systems , Cuba is on 39th place and USA .... on 37th! As far as I remember CIA World book places Cuba even higher than US!
Also I know Canadian who had choice to cancel trip to Cuba or go to Cuba and get some emergency dental work there... He went to Cuba and said that service and equipment was prectically same as in Canada and obviously much cheaper..


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I find Americans to be one of the warmest peoples on the planet but their cultural influence can be overwhelming. One thing I enjoyed about Cuba was the absence of this influence. A couple of years ago I posted about visiting Cuba on a forum frequented by Americans and I was surprised by their interest and almost envy that I could visit the country and they couldn't. If all goes well with the Cuban-American dialogue, I suspect that American tourists will visit in droves. This may be the last year to get prices at these bargain levels.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Should be a positive all around. An embargo in 2014 is like driving a 58" Chevy, time for some new models on the island.

So was the revolution of any value for the Cuban people, have to wonder, the old circle theory!

Enjoy visiting there and escaping -30C winter days, people are friendly , a neat experience!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

It will be interesting to watch, especially the immigration rules from Cuba, and the tourism rules for USians.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Islenska said:


> Should be a positive all around. An embargo in 2014 is like driving a 58" Chevy, time for some new models on the island.
> 
> So was the revolution of any value for the Cuban people, have to wonder, the old circle theory!
> 
> Enjoy visiting there and escaping -30C winter days, people are friendly , a neat experience!


The one or two senior-aged Cubans that I could get to talk about the past when I was there (people still disappear for talking about the government) said that things were better before the revolution.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

BAD NEWS, everyone.

I'm in the US right now. The radio station is running an 'intro to Cuba tourism' program this moment. A guest is drumming up how great Cuba is, encouraging Americans to travel there in spring/summer.

The time has come. It looks like Americans will start flooding in, imminently.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

They have to pretend they are going for one of the 12 acceptable reasons. Getting Cuban Cigars is not one of them.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Look guys I'm serious about this. If I was in Canada right now the first thing I'd do is book a vacation to Cuba.

Here in the US they're preparing to open up Cuban tourism. I just watched a series of Conan O'Brien (talk show) episodes where he visits Cuba.

Please, everyone, let me live vicariously through you. *Consider booking a Cuba trip now* before the Americans come in. Once it opens up to the US, you can kiss these prices good-bye. I'm seeing Toronto-Varadero at very nice resorts, one week, flight + hotel + all inclusive, for under $800 per person.

That is just out-of-this-world insane. Slightly cheaper resorts, still on the amazing Varadero region, can be closer to $600 per person. I've been to Cuba twice and if I knew the Americans were coming, I would have gone MUCH more. Considering the beach quality, climate, and safety this has got to be one of the best values on earth.

This is not a difficult choice. Forecasts show it's between 20C and 30C there


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Just returned from a week on Varadero beach area, direct flight from Winnipeg

Melia Las Antilles all inclusive, for 2 -----$3000, would recommend but there are lots of choices and ideal for some R&R


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Islenska said:


> Just returned from a week on Varadero beach area, direct flight from Winnipeg
> 
> Melia Las Antilles all inclusive, for 2 -----$3000, would recommend but there are lots of choices and ideal for some R&R


Great to hear that. How was the weather?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I published survey about US tourists going to Cuba on http://www.tellwut.com/surveys/life...-are-you-planning-on-travelling-to-cuba-.html

Good thing that so far, only 8% of Americans want to travel to Cuba... It would be great if they won't spoil this country!!


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Took my first trip to Cuba this year (Cayo Coco). Great beaches and lots of places to snorkel and explore. Locals are all very friendly. Great spot to get some R&R, experience a little culture (trip to Moran) and enjoy the beaches.

Can't beat their last minute vacation specials! Enjoy while it lasts. It would be nice if they'd eventually do away with their dual currency system.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

We visited Cayo Coco/Guilermo 4-5 times, than we switched to Cayo Santa Maria (another 5-6 trips) and like it even more.... 
Always wanted to visit El Nicho waterfalls, but this is 2.5 hours one way....
http://www.tripadvisor.ca/Attractio...alls-Cienfuegos_Cienfuegos_Province_Cuba.html

From what I've seen last trip and talked to some Cubans....they are building a banch of new resorts for future US turists... If not many Americans will go to Cuba (I hope ), it may be even cheaper for us


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Cayo Santa Maria & Cayo Largo are on my list! I will have to check out those falls - thanks!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Synergy said:


> Cayo Santa Maria & Cayo Largo are on my list! I will have to check out those falls - thanks!


Actually Cayo Largo is for long time on my watch list  There are amazing beaches there, but problem that there are only couple of pretty average resorts there.... 
btw, from Cuban towns, Trinidad looks very aattractive, but there are no any good beach resorts close by


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Final results:

1,422 voters participated in this survey

1. Soon Americans will be allowed to travel to Cuba. Are you planning on travelling to Cuba?


Yes | 7.88% | 112 votes 


No | 61.39% | 873 votes 


Undecided | 12.73% | 181 votes 


Not Applicable or not American | 18.00% | 256 votes


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

The "you'alls" can have it.


----------

